# Twinge on left side?



## Jessa

Does anyone else have a "twinge" on their lower left side? Every now and then I get this "twinge" - kind of feels like someone is poking a pin in me - for a second or two and then it goes away. What do you think it could be?


----------



## whitelilly

I had this the other day and night, it's apparently quite normal and is just your body preparing for the baby to grow. You should go to your doc or to A&E if you have really bad pains or if you are bleeding xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I spent day at A&E yesturday with this mine was a UTI tho i had a scan to make sure it wasnt eptopic I would go and get it checked out xxx


----------



## SJK

yes I have them at the minute xx :happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya,

This has come up a bit the last week. 

I ended up in A&E Friday after a week of it. I had various bloods, and finally a scan yesterday. I have a growing sack inside my womb which is normal, and a shadow on my ovary (this is what was causing the pain) They think its a cyst (they are normal during pregnancy and nothing to worry about) Having said that, my consultant wont rule out another ectopic pregnancy growing there until another scan is done next week. They take it very seriously, and worried me to death - but I think the golden rules remain the same. If you get any very strong pain in your side, shoulder tip pain, or its associated with fainting - you need to speak to a medical proffesional fast.

Other twinges could just be stretching pains, or the uterus getting ready for your bean to get huge!!

Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## becstar

I've had period-like aches on and off and some twinges.


----------



## Dukechick

I get those pin poking feelings once in a while. I got one last night when I was laying in bed trying to sleep, but it was on my right side. I actually started to think it was my appendix!! It lasted for about 20 mins, but then I fell asleep. Woke up, and it was gone. I get other feelings that make me feel like things are 'getting ready' down there.... but I think last nights pain was a trapped fart! 

Shelleylu, thanks for the reminder. I had cysts on my ovaries when I was younger (not sure if I still do), but that should be one of the things I mention when I have my first appt.


----------



## cerilou

I tend to get stitch type feelings a lot. Especially when I turn over in bed.

xx


----------



## Jessa

I'm still tending to get the "twinge" every now and then, but only in my left side. It's not anywhere near excruciating pain though - on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being the most painful thing ever), I'd say it's about a 2. It's not painful, but just annoying and uncomfortable. I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I'll mention it to him and see what he says. 

Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## SamBeane35

Hi, I am new to this site, and hopefully you might be able to help me too.....I have been getting these pains on and off now for about 5 days. My period is due tomorrow, but hoping to have conceived :o) I have had lower back pain, but this is something I usually get when I have AF coming. Any ideas? No stomach cramps just the strange ovary twinges, so very confused.

Thanks Sam x


----------



## ThatGirl

i get this x


----------



## hancake100

I have been having these twinges also, it started 2weeks ago on my right side low down, had that for the day. But 2day it is back but on the left side. I have a feeling it could be wind though. It isnt a severe pain just more annoying and feels strange. But it the pain as last time that went away. 
Hope you are ok hun, try not 2 worry, i think we will be going through lots of little niggles like this. 
:hug:
xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Jessa said:


> I'm still tending to get the "twinge" every now and then, but only in my left side. It's not anywhere near excruciating pain though - on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being the most painful thing ever), I'd say it's about a 2. It's not painful, but just annoying and uncomfortable. I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I'll mention it to him and see what he says.
> 
> Thanks for all your ideas!

Hey sweetheart... are you pregnant? wow congrats i sooo missed that!!!! i got these too at the start but i also got them for the couple of months before bfp when i think i was ov'ing, rather uncomfortable but i see it as a strong ovulation pain? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## franny_k

Me too! Normally on my right side


----------



## Jessa

tootsy1987 said:


> Jessa said:
> 
> 
> I'm still tending to get the "twinge" every now and then, but only in my left side. It's not anywhere near excruciating pain though - on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being the most painful thing ever), I'd say it's about a 2. It's not painful, but just annoying and uncomfortable. I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I'll mention it to him and see what he says.
> 
> Thanks for all your ideas!
> 
> Hey sweetheart... are you pregnant? wow congrats i sooo missed that!!!! i got these too at the start but i also got them for the couple of months before bfp when i think i was ov'ing, rather uncomfortable but i see it as a strong ovulation pain? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I am definitely not pregnant. Wish I was though! :)

This is what happens when an old thread is dragged up. I originally made this thread when I was about 5 weeks, and if I hadn't miscarried, I would now be 38 weeks +. 

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## katrinka

I get this occasionally. I know I ovulated from my left ovary, so I'm sure it's the corpus luteum cyst being a pest.


----------

